# Short Extract from The Emperor’s Gift



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Aaron Dembski-Bowden just got his 1000th Facebook friend, (I am one of them!) so he posted up a short extract from *"The Emperors Gift."*

http://aarondembskibowden.wordpress.com/2011/04/26/short-extract-from-the-emperors-gift/


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice, can't wait for the novel to come out .


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Nice, can't wait for the novel to come out .


Agreed. 

I love Grey Knights, so this is climbing up the ladders of my "Must buy" list.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

The first person style intruiges me, yeah. It's reminiscent of Dan Abnett's works like _Eisenhorn_ and _Prospero Burns_. I'm not convinced it will work, despite the attempt in _Helsreach_ being impressive

Hey, regardless, the pious mentality of the Knights was captured well :victory:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice extract, and love the use of that quote. "Blessed is the mind to small for doubt."

Looking very forward to _The Emperor's Gift_, and all future Grey Knights novels.


Lord of the Night


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Nice extract, and love the use of that quote. "Blessed is the mind to small for doubt."
> 
> Lord of the Night


That seems familiar - is it from the Imperial Guard codex regarding Ogryns?


----------

